# Immune System Boosters



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

Our Logan has just been diagnosed with B Cell Lymphoma. He is just turning 4 yrs old and has always been in good health. We ran titers on him two years ago instead of over vaccinating, good diet, filtered water and no chemical on our lawns. It is a big shock that he has it at such a young age. 

He has just started Chop Protocol Chemo here in Florida and should go into full remission soon. We also started him on several immune system boosters. Tumeric supplement for dogs, probiotics and a product called K9 Immunity Plus which gets high reviews. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions for the immune system ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for Logan's diagnosis, hope his treatments go well.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You have covered all the ones I have heard of. Best wishes for Logan.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I am sure Logan will not disappoint you. Thank you very much for taking care of him and we believe that Logan is a lucky name. Therefore, another Logan rescued 6 months ago send you his best wishes. He has been the luckiest guy ever, dumped by the shelter but rehomed to a wonderful person only in 3 days.
So, Logan is willing to share some of his luck with you.
All will be fine.........


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Sorry to hear! Turkey tail supplement is taken by some human cancer patients that I know. According to the reviews on Amazon some people have had success using it for cancer in dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank You all for your get well wishes. Logan thanks you too !!


----------

